# H2O Wireless Internet and MMS Settings for W10M



## reeg420 (Jan 3, 2016)

Finally figured out the right settings for H2O Wireless. Works perfect on my 1520 running W10M.

Internet Settings
Profile Name: H2O Wireless Internet
APN: att.mvno
User name:
Password:
Type of sign-in info: None

-Enable "Use this APN for LTE and replace the one from my mobile operator"

Proxy server (URL):
Proxy port:


MMS Settings
Profile name: H2O Wireless MMS
APN: att.mvno
User name:
Password:
Type of sign-in info: None
IP Type: IPv4
Proxy Server: 66.209.11.33
Proxy Port: 80
MMSC (URL): http://mmsc.cingular.com
MMSC Port:
Maximum MMS size (KB): 2048


I hope this helps somebody out. I spent a long time on W10M without MMS.


----------

